# breeding fish



## davidallen2005 (Jan 31, 2008)

just curious if anyone has any information about breeding saltwater fish. i don't care what species i'm breeding, just want to try it. let me know.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Never done it.
What size setup do you have?


----------



## davidallen2005 (Jan 31, 2008)

55 gallon...right now i have a community tank with a lot of live rock, crushed coral mixed with sand, and some decorative dead coral. i have 5 damsels, a clown, s. tang, and an angel. oh, and more than enough filtration. i would obviously take all other fish out if i wanted to breed something, but for now i'm enjoying the random fish i come across.

)


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

Clownfish seem more than happy to breed in a tank ! There are a lot of articles on thier husbandry out there . It's common to get clownfish fry with irregular patterns on them from tank bred clutches . Many clownfishes available in shops today are tank bred and will have this characteristic .
Another fish to consider is the Fridmani Pseudochromis they will breed in captivity but are often intolerant of each other .
Be sure to have sponge filters going .The fry are very small at first and will feed on insuforia .


----------



## cultivatedcoral (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Davidallen2005,

Here is a link to an excellent book about breeding saltwater fish. It's the latest book with most current methods. It's called the Complete Illustrated Breeder's Guide to Aquarium Fishes.

Cultivated Coral


----------



## Galibore (Feb 20, 2008)

May I suggest Clarkii Clowns. They are awesome little fish. I have a link to an article for you but not sure if I'm allowed to post links to other forums. Don't want to step on any toes.


----------



## sciencebuff93 (Feb 14, 2008)

You could try breeding the Kaudern's Cardinalfish. They're supposed to be really interesting to breed since the males are mouthbrooders and it would be worthwhile to try.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

the easiest fish to breed is a CLOWN hands down, really if you get a pair they will eventually mate and hopefully have babies, if i was you i would get 2 clowns your choice of what kind and just give them a couple months, then you can use all different techniques...


----------



## teamreefers (Jan 23, 2008)

The Breeders guide is a wonderful book and very helpful in setting -up your breeding fishery. I have 3 different clown breeding setups and a bangai carnial breeding setup at the moment. they have only been up for about 3 months and I have not had any luck getting any babies yet. but I am hopeful.

In addition we are also attempting baby brine setup so we can feed all of these babies when they get here.
Kathy


----------



## Brevirostris (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with most of the posts
clowns are the easiest for breeding

Carnivals are also in line too


----------



## wouhou25 (Jun 16, 2008)

if you wanna breed clown, you must have only clowns in the tank, and be very patient


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

something REALLY interesting would be hybridizing fish.
orchid dottyback+striped dottyback=indigo dottyback
neon cleaner goby+goldstripe cleaner goby=blue and yellow cleaner goby
a few other species have been hybridized, but only extremely rarely.


----------

